# Error when trying to install FreeBSD with 'root' mountpoint on ZFS



## mnvn (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a problem when I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on ZFS pool with 'root' mountpoint created by 'zfs' command.

'root' - I mean the home directory of root user, NOT THE '/'


So, using the method described here http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot/9.0-RELEASE after the

```
zfs create zroot/home
```
I'm invoking

```
zfs create zroot/root
```
then typing

```
exit
```
and when the base system is installing on about 95% I receive the following error message

```
Error while extracting base.txz can't create root/.profile
```

This problem does not take place when I don't use above 'zfs create' command (but the rest of the file system is of course on ZFS zroot pool).


Thank you for your time
Marek


----------



## akil (Oct 4, 2012)

As far as I remember /.profile is a hard link for file /root/.profile, and accordingly .cshrc for /root/.cshrc. Could you try to remove zroot/root and install base again ?

If you would like to have seperate root mountpoint, you may try FreeBSD 9.1 RC1 which doesn't use hard links anymore, I guess?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't create a separate filesystem for root's home directory (/root/).


----------



## mnvn (Oct 4, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't create a separate filesystem for root's home directory (/root/).



After a moment's thought, I guess you're right.


----------

